# Reef Questionaire



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello Saltie Members

I have been surfing around Reefcentral and I must say.. i m kind of lured into the whole SW thing lately..

So.. I know theres lots of information and all I could just find on internet, but I just want to ask how Local Reefers does it

And..the Question begins..

1. 
Where do you guys get your Water, do you run a RO system? or do you just run it straight from tap?

2.
I m planning to do a Rimless tank but atm I'm not sure what my best size option should be, i m leaning against the nano side but also heard the water is much harder to care for in nanos. any suggestion what size i should start off with?

3.
What kind of lighting do I need for a tank for Soft&Hard Corals?

4.
Do I need a sump, protein skimmer, and overflo box?

5.
The Reality question.. my budget is 600-800 so.. is this do able?

Thanks BCA !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

1. 
Where do you guys get your Water, do you run a RO system? or do you just run it straight from tap?

I use straight tapwater, but I would recommend you use some sort of filter to avoid nutrient issues with a newbie tank.

2.
I m planning to do a Rimless tank but atm I'm not sure what my best size option should be, i m leaning against the nano side but also heard the water is much harder to care for in nanos. any suggestion what size i should start off with?

In general, bigger is better in that it is more stable. Small tanks can go "bad" quickly because the "solution to pollution is dilution".

3.
What kind of lighting do I need for a tank for Soft&Hard Corals?

I would suggest you look through your stockpile of extra fish equipment to see what you have kicking around. Don't blow a lot on lighting till you know exactly have types of coral or livestock you want to keep. If you end up preferring a fish only, then even fluorescents will do. If you have a PC unit kicking around, that can get you started. If you don't have extra lighting, then do a lot more research on corals and their lighting needs before you decide what to get. You can pick up T5HOs for relatively cheap nowadays, as well as metal halides. Coral-growing LED units will still cost a pretty penny since this is the newest technology, but promise long-term savings.

4.
Do I need a sump, protein skimmer, and overflo box?

A sump, protein skimmer, and overflow box are NOT completely necessary. Several successful tanks go without. However, these additions make your life a lot easier in that sumps give you added volume (more stability) and a place to hide your equipment (skimmers, heaters, etc). Protein skimmers reduce nutrient levels in your display tank and allow you some extra time between water changes. A small tank can get away without a skimmer if you are willing and able to do frequent water changes. 

You either spend the money (on the extra equipment to make your life easier) or the time (to do water changes and maintenance). If you are willing or able to do either, then reefing may not be a good idea.

5.
The Reality question.. my budget is 600-800 so.. is this do able?

Yes, totally doable if you can find a used system or used equipment/live rock/livestock. Certain items you can certainly find at the LFS if they are on sale or at a good price like salt, fish, and corals. One item you should pick up is a refractometer (not hydrometer) which will accurately measure your salinity.

The problem is that once your tank is setup and you've spent your initial budget, the urge to add that new coral or fish can blow your budget out of the water. In the past month, I've dropped another $1000 on this addiction. 

That's why I always warn people considering reefing to think a lot before you take that first sip of "kool-aid" and join the dark side (of the addiction/hobby).


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

First of All Thanks for the reply Anthony

Ok, so my main goal is not a heavy populated reef tank its something along the lines of this Oceanic 57 rimless - Reef Central Online Community

and perhaps i dont need to Have a 57 gal exact tank, maybe i could do a 25-33 gal tank a mini version of that?

this is what lured me into this hehe..

that being said.. what kind of light would i need to grow similar corals to that? and i see that hes running a skimmer, would i also need one then? 
as its a deltec mce600 which runs in the $600 range, would i be able to settle for something a tad cheaper?
and his lights.. i have no idea what they are..

Thanks again


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. SPS is NOT for newbies. That's like jumping into discus as one of your first fw fish.

There are some sps corals that tolerate less than ideal conditions, such as montiporas and monti caps, but stay away from most sps if you're new and your tank is new.

They generally require the highest water quality, the most intense lighting, and the highest flow. 

SPS-dominated tanks almost always require heavy, if not over-skimming to keep nutrient levels to a minimum. Your fish bioload should be correspondingly low, and your water change frequency and additions of extra calcium, Mg, and trace minerals correspondingly high. 

You can do such a tank with a good T5HO unit, metal halide or LED. NO PCs, T5NOs need apply

In a tank this size, a couple of good Hydor Koralias would be sufficient for your flow needs.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ah, i see
well i just like the clean look, so i could def switch the sps with softies for my newbie tank 

so i have to ask.. would i need to install a RO system?
or could i just use tap like you do? 

could i list out what i have atm and Anthony if you could tell me what else i would have to buy?

atm i have 
2xkoarlia 2 1x koarlia 3 
heaters
a HOB filter for even MORE filtration if needed
and....... THATS IT LOL

well I am in the middle of waiting for a member on here to finish clearing his livestock so i could buy his LR and LS

that being said i need to find my self a nice tank

of all the above, what else do i need Anthony?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Nice tank*

I have a 90g ( I know bigger than you wanted, but you will be thankful for doing it, save you upgrading later, and you will want to, trust me) for sale, has everything you need ( see my add in marine classifieds http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-livestock-equipment-classifieds-28/fs-ft-90g-120g-22245/ ) very nice tank and handles softies and low light hard ( 2 X 175w mh) If interested pm me and I will give you a good deal. Has 60-100 lbs live rock, live sand.
Anyways you came to the right place to ask questions, alot of knowlegable and helpful people on this site. Good luck


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want a nice rimless tank get the illuminata from jl I am sure its 50plus some odd gallons, my friend bought one and it is really nice.

To get you started get the tank, t5ho with marine bulbs from canadian aquatics, I believe its the 4 bulb one, a bucket of salt and some sand.

that would be a good start, You can always pick up a skimmer later and stick with water changes first.

I would get a rodi system though if your thinking on doing SPS, if youre keeping softies and lps it is ok but SPS require alot cleaner water IMHO.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> If you want a nice rimless tank get the illuminata from jl I am sure its 50plus some odd gallons, my friend bought one and it is really nice.
> 
> To get you started get the tank, t5ho with marine bulbs from canadian aquatics, I believe its the 4 bulb one, a bucket of salt and some sand.
> 
> ...


yes, thats the tank !! the 57 gal illuminata !

but right now i decided to just go with a 65 gal i currently have and give it a shot..

so.. i ve been reading quite a bit, but people are saying something about " adding dry rock to a cycling tank"

but if i just buy Liverock off a member here, can i not add it in right away and add saltwater? to the tank all together?
^i read it would kill the liverock causing it to turn dead?

so i m kind of confused here.. haha


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Chewie said:


> I have a 90g ( I know bigger than you wanted, but you will be thankful for doing it, save you upgrading later, and you will want to, trust me) for sale, has everything you need ( see my add in marine classifieds http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-livestock-equipment-classifieds-28/fs-ft-90g-120g-22245/ ) very nice tank and handles softies and low light hard ( 2 X 175w mh) If interested pm me and I will give you a good deal. Has 60-100 lbs live rock, live sand.
> Anyways you came to the right place to ask questions, alot of knowlegable and helpful people on this site. Good luck


Chewie.. i would but i have too many tanks atm and its better for me to just convert one over to SW, i have no more space to stock these tanks.. unless someone buys my 2 65 set ups..


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*tanks*

No problem. I thaught I would put it put it out there for you as an option. Once again good luck with this addicting hobby.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Chewie said:


> No problem. I thaught I would put it put it out there for you as an option. Once again good luck with this addicting hobby.


it sure is .. lol
30% of me is telling me not to even get started, as if i get started one bit i cant go backkk

but theres so much questions in my mind that hasnt been answered, so i have no idea how to start this..


----------

